# HR24-500 and HR20-700 and Connected Home



## MnGuy (Sep 24, 2006)

Hoping for some help, after reading these forums I am still clueless. I currently have an HR24-500 and HR20-700. They are connected to my home network (Netgear Router) using powerline adapters. I have a slim line dish and don't have a SWiM. Internet stuff works fine but I am constantly getting notices that my DVRs are not on the network and sometimes the two DVRs see each other and sometimes they don't. This used to only happen when someone went online using a wireless laptop but now it happens constantly. I called DirecTv to see if they will install the correct (and supported) equipment and they told me they are sending me two DECAs which I can install myself and will fix my problems. This doesn't seem right to me. Any ideas of what is causing this problem and what I can do to fix it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

It sounds like your router is not providing enough IP addresses from its DHCP pool to handle all of the devices on your network. Either allow more devices in DHCP or set your DVRs to static addresses.

You will not be able to use the DECAs without having SWM. If you swap your standard LNB with a SWM LNB or connect a SWM-8/SWM-16 to your standard LNB, you can use the two DECAs to attached your HR20 and your router to the SWM. Your HR24 has built in DECA. You will also need at least a 4-way green labelled splitter between the SWM and the receivers/router.


----------



## MnGuy (Sep 24, 2006)

I have done that. The router is set to allow 250 devices I think. I set them statically and it still doesn't work.

DirecTv says they are sending me 2 DECAs and that's it. What do I tell them?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

MnGuy said:


> I have done that. The router is set to allow 250 devices I think. I set them statically and it still doesn't work.
> 
> DirecTv says they are sending me 2 DECAs and that's it. What do I tell them?


If you are setting them statically, make sure they don't overlap the DHCP pool that is assigned by the router.

Call DIRECTV back and tell them you need the DECAS installed (Whole Home DVR Service with Internet Connection Kit). Installation will include the SWM that is necessary for them to work.


----------



## MnGuy (Sep 24, 2006)

DogLover said:


> If you are setting them statically, make sure they don't overlap the DHCP pool that is assigned by the router.
> 
> Call DIRECTV back and tell them you need the DECAS installed (Whole Home DVR Service with Internet Connection Kit). Installation will include the SWM that is necessary for them to work.


Will the DECAs and SWM solve this problem? Or is it some internal problem I have. Its very frustrating.

So I understand, I should statically set them in the router and then change the DHCP so that nothing else will be assigned those numbers? Forgive my ignorance, I can paint by numbers but can't paint. I'd rather not have DirecTV out if I don't need them.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

I had Powerline adapters during the MRV testing and I was reluctant to make the change to the DECA solution. After the Whole Home became functional after the beta testing my performance seemed to deteriorate. The advice that I received here was that Powerline is definitely not the best solution to network the receivers.

When I called the CSR's up they started to try and simply add the DECA and were talking about a sum around $150.00. Then, because of something I had read on these forums, I mentioned "Internet Connection Kit" and was put on hold. After the CSR came back she said that Internet connection would cost approximately $76.00 and that would include everything. I was skeptical, but went ahead. On installation day my tech replaced my antenna, added a SWiM splitter, added two DECA modules on the receivers and one DECA module with a Power Inserter near my router and then connected that DECA to my router via an ethernet cable. The price was indeed the price quoted on the phone.

The DECA did indeed significantly improve my room-to-room viewing and the internet connect has worked fine.

I hope this helps. Also YMMV. Price negotiation may depend on a number of factors involving your account, but this may help you find a price and way of doing this.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

MnGuy said:


> Will the DECAs and SWM solve this problem? Or is it some internal problem I have. Its very frustrating.
> 
> So I understand, I should statically set them in the router and then change the DHCP so that nothing else will be assigned those numbers? Forgive my ignorance, I can paint by numbers but can't paint. I'd rather not have DirecTV out if I don't need them.


Your original problem of DVRs dropping off the network is likely (in my opinion) cause by the use of power line adapters. In some situations they work great, but in other situations they don't. Since factors such as how your house's electric is wired can affect their usability, it's the first thing that I'd change.

If you can run cat5 to each place you need that, that would be a much better option and avoid having DIRECTV come out. If that's not possible, I think that DECA is your best option. (You need SWM to use DECA. It can all be installed yourself, but may be cheaper from DIRECTV. Your choice, and there is lots of information on these forums.)

2nd problem, routers assigning IP address. There are 2 basic types, static and DHCP.

Static addresses are set in the DVR (or other network device). The router doesn't assign them, they often won't show up in any router status display, and you must make sure that the router doesn't assign a DHCP address to the same number.

However, a variation of DHCP is where you have them set to reserved addresses in the router. It sounds like that's what you are talking about. This is a good option, because to the DVR it is DHCP. However, the router always gives it the same address. If that's what you are doing, that's probably a good thing.

The DECA modules they are sending you won't do you any good unless you get SWM as well. However, SWM is a good option, and not that hard to install if you are DIYer.


----------



## MnGuy (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the advice.
So if I go for the SWiM and DECA, that will just be used to network my DVRs?
I still can use the powerline stuff to connect them to the internet? That seems to work just fine.

Thanks again to everyone for your help.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

MnGuy said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> So if I go for the SWiM and DECA, that will just be used to network my DVRs?
> I still can use the powerline stuff to connect them to the internet? That seems to work just fine.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for your help.


That would work. The HR24 has the DECA built in. One DECA unit would be connected to the HR20. One other DECA unit would be connected to the power line adapter (as well as a power inserter which should come with it.) That would be used to connect to the internet for TVapps and on Demand programming. Neither of those applications are as sensitive to slower or intermittent connection.


----------



## MnGuy (Sep 24, 2006)

So today I called D*. The CSR said i was not eligible for a home connection kit. Not a discount, but my account was not authorized for SWiM or any other equipment even if I paid! I called back and spoke with retention. They scheduled me for this Thursday for a "service call" where they said the tech would install the SWiM, Decas, etc. For free. Also gave me an instant $180 credit for Sunday Ticket. They accidentally credited me $100 when they sent my DECAs. I pointed that out, they said keep it. So if this works, I will get the SWim, DECAs, installation and Sunday Ticket for $319 minus $280.


----------

